
Inhuman Resources: Mike Picarella wanted protect co-worker, not destroy own life - anonymfus
https://highline.huffingtonpost.com/articles/en/hsbc-sexual-harassment-hr/
======
jamesholden
Wow.. just.. wow. That poor man. It's as if the world around him was insane,
and he was one of the sane few trying to do the right thing. Probably things
could have been different, but overall I believe HSBC is a piece of shit who
ruined this guys life. I can't imagine the stress and pressure that this has
caused him and his family. Much love to them for enduring, and I hope that he
can move beyond this chapter of his life. He seems like a good man.

------
gota
"Mike did receive one new assignment: Every week, he had to create a report
for senior management in London by Monday morning based on information that
wouldn’t come in until Friday night. He was given this task a day after he
chatted with Pizzimbono about how busy his weekends were, between kids’ hockey
games and other family obligations. “I thought he was being friendly,” Mike
said."

This is genius in an evil way. These people are clearly talented and
experienced at this game to play this kind of attack.

